# Fishing South of Playa Del Carmen - Riviera Maya



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I think your time estimation for the drive from Tulum to Ascension will depend greatly on the condition of the road. Bonefish can be caught along the beach south of where you're staying, but I believe your odds will improve if you fish the park. You'll need a day pass/bracelet to fish @ 31 pesos per day I believe.

Your absolute best bet will be a call to Rhett Schober who lives and fishes near where you'll be staying. Hire him for a day, and you'll be set for the rest of your trip.
http://mexicoflyfishing.com/about/


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

Way to be Tidewater... I knew someone would know a guy :>))


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Its about 3 hours by car from Tulum all the way to Punta Allen and would not wish that drive on my worst enemy. You can drive from Tulum a short distance and get a guide to pick you up and go south into Ascension and that is an hour each way so it would eat into fishing time but you would be probably looking at $450 for the entire day for the boat. You can give Mike At Grand Slam Lodge a call or email [email protected] and see if he can set up a day trip for you. I love fishing down there but always stay in Punta Allen.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

nativejax said:


> *Its about 3 hours by car from Tulum all the way to Punta Allen and would not wish that drive on my worst enemy.* You can drive from Tulum a short distance and get a guide to pick you up and go south into Ascension and that is an hour each way so it would eat into fishing time but you would be probably looking at $450 for the entire day for the boat. You can give Mike At Grand Slam Lodge a call or email [email protected] and see if he can set up a day trip for you. I love fishing down there but always stay in Punta Allen.



Dang, is the road that bad? It's about 3 1/2 from Tulum to Xcalak.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

crc01 said:


> Dang, is the road that bad? It's about 3 1/2 from Tulum to Xcalak.


Its real bad. Although maps say its 2 hours you are looking at every bit of 2:45 but mostly 3hrs if you want no flats.


----------



## pbertell01 (Jan 18, 2018)

TidewateR said:


> I think your time estimation for the drive from Tulum to Ascension will depend greatly on the condition of the road. Bonefish can be caught along the beach south of where you're staying, but I believe your odds will improve if you fish the park. You'll need a day pass/bracelet to fish @ 31 pesos per day I believe.
> 
> Your absolute best bet will be a call to Rhett Schober who lives and fishes near where you'll be staying. Hire him for a day, and you'll be set for the rest of your trip.
> http://mexicoflyfishing.com/about/[/QUO
> ...


----------



## Capt. Greg Rahe (Jan 23, 2018)

Buenos Dia,

You can not fish inside the Sian Ka'an Nature Reserve without a licensed skiff and captain. Rhett Schober has neither. You can fish with one of our skiffs via Fisherman Lodge or Fly Fishing Tulum. We can pick you up just South of Tulum at the Centro de Visitantes Nativos. The fishing is outstanding. Cheers, Greg PS>>this photo is from yesterday


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Are you saying that tourists can not DIY fish off the beach on foot? Are the park rules posted any where online? 

thanks


----------



## Capt. Greg Rahe (Jan 23, 2018)

TidewateR said:


> Are you saying that tourists can not DIY fish off the beach on foot? Are the park rules posted any where online?
> 
> thanks


Hola,

Inside the Sian Ka'an National Park, your are not allowed to fish anywhere without a licensed skiff and captain. I have some Q&A emails from the Park Director. Below is the exchange. Cheers

"
1.) ¿ Pueden ustedes (no-Mexicanos) pescar deportiva en Boca Paila a pie y por mí mismo? ¿Puede un Americano caminar y pescar por sí mismos en la boca del Canal de Boca Paila?


La pesca deportivo recreativa de captura y liberación está permitida en la Subzona donde se ubica el canal de Boca Paila, no se permite que las personas lo hagan a pie, debe ser a bordo de una embarcación autorizada por CONANP y contar con permiso de SAGARPA-CONAPESCA.

Americanos somos todos, porque nacimos en el continente Americano, supongo te refieres a personas nacidas en Estados Unidos de América.


2.) ¿Es la pesca deportiva por su cuenta permitida en cualquier parte de la biosfera de la Biosfera Sian Ka'an?

No se permite la pesca en toda la Reserva, existen subzonas donde no se permite. Revisa el Programa de Manejo, en el apartado referente a la Reserva de la Biosfera Sian Ka’an, subzonificación,


3.) Si la respuesta a la pregunta 1 ó 2 es afirmativa, ¿necesitan comprar una licencia de CONPESCA?

Todos Necesitan autorización de CONAPESCA y de CONANP,


----------



## Capt. Greg Rahe (Jan 23, 2018)

And in English:

1.) Can you (non-Mexicans) fish in Boca Paila on foot and by myself?

Can an American walk and fish for himself at the mouth of the Boca Paila Canal? Recreational sport fishing for capture and release is allowed in the Subzone where the Boca Paila canal is located, people are not allowed to do it on foot, must be on board a vessel authorized by CONANP and have permission from SAGARPA- CONAPESCA. We Americans are all, because we were born in the American continent, I guess you mean people born in the United States of America. 

2.) Is sport fishing on your own allowed anywhere in the Sian Ka'an Biosphere? Fishing is not allowed in the entire Reserve, there are subzones where it is not allowed. Review the Management Program, in the section referring to the Sian Ka'an Biosphere Reserve, sub-zoning,

3.) If the answer to question 1 or 2 is affirmative, do you need to buy a license from CONPESCA? 

All need authorization from CONAPESCA and CONANP,


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

good info, thanks


----------



## KiloVictor (Apr 11, 2016)

Was making plans to fish the area this Fall with some buddies on our own. Glad I found this thread before I made any mistakes. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Interested in this as well as the wife just won a trip to Playa del Carmen on the radio... going this summer.


----------



## Capt. Greg Rahe (Jan 23, 2018)

And these signs are posted through out the park. The fish with a red circle around it and a red line though it are pretty self explanatory.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

KiloVictor said:


> Was making plans to fish the area this Fall with some buddies on our own. Glad I found this thread before I made any mistakes. Thanks for the heads-up.


I was down at ABBC circa 2001 and a big boat pulled up with a couple Hewes skiff they set off with a davit. (This was early in the really technical skiff age and those were still pretty sexy poling skiffs. I might be misremembering the skiffs though.) Heard later they ended up getting the skiffs confiscated. At the time the lodge manager couldn't get a permit to buy and operate his own panga for personal fishing even though he lived down there.

I'm not saying I wouldn't risk it, just saying I would take my brother-in-law's boat and not my own.


----------



## KiloVictor (Apr 11, 2016)

EvanHammer said:


> I was down at ABBC circa 2001 and a big boat pulled up with a couple Hewes skiff they set off with a davit. (This was early in the really technical skiff age and those were still pretty sexy poling skiffs. I might be misremembering the skiffs though.) Heard later they ended up getting the skiffs confiscated. At the time the lodge manager couldn't get a permit to buy and operate his own panga for personal fishing even though he lived down there.
> 
> I'm not saying I wouldn't risk it, just saying I would take my brother-in-law's boat and not my own.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

KiloVictor said:


> Was making plans to fish the area this Fall with some buddies on our own. Glad I found this thread before I made any mistakes. Thanks for the heads-up.



haha Where we’re going is even better!


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Heading down to Tulum June 7-12th, anyone else down there want to share a panga?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

EasternGlow said:


> Interested in this as well as the wife just won a trip to Playa del Carmen on the radio... going this summer.



I really want to hear about this radio trip.....it could be epic.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

that's what I'm going to call it... the radio trip


----------



## 1Fisher77316 (Nov 1, 2016)

I can't speak for the Tulum area but the beach between Playa de carmen and Cancun is very fishable...just maybe not for what you want to pursue. We had a blast sight casting at large triggerfish in 6 inches to a foot of water with small jigs on ultralight spinning tackle. I could see where a fly fisherman would have had a blast. I almost forgot..the lagoon behind Cancun is great as well. I fished with a guide in a small boat throwing Bass Assassins and Top Dog jus on trout tackle and caught Tarpon , Snook and of course barracuda. All lots of fun on light tackle. That was blind casting so I'm not sure if fly fishing would have worked,, Anyway..just this old man's thoughts.
Tight lines
1Fisher77316


----------

